# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Aφυγραντηρας Olimpia Splendit σενσορας υγρασιας

## villasgeo

Καλησπέρα , ανάβοντας εχθές τον  αφυγραντηρα μου Olimpia Splendit Aquaria Thermo ( ηταν σε αποθηκευση εδω και 6-7 μηνες ) διαπίστωσα οτι στο display δεν μου εδειχνε καθόλου μέτρηση υγρασίας ( εδειχνε 0 ) ενω εδειχνε κανονικα θερμοκρασία με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξεκινά να λειτουργήσει .
Κοιτώντας το σχέδιο του θεωρώ οτι το πιο λογικό ειναι να ειναι πρόβλημα του αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας /υγρασίας ( καρτα Α2 υπεύθυνο εξαρτημα Β1 )



Το προβλημα ειναι οτι η αντιπροσωπεία carad.gr δεν μου δινει ανταλλακτικο γιατι λεει βαση του Serial γιατι λεει δεν ειναι δικια της εισαγωγή .
Η καρτα ειναι αυτη :



Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ειναι και  που μπορω να βρω το FYU 10 που ειναι ο αισθητηρας ?
Τα data απο την  Olimpia Splendit



Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## villasgeo

Ψάχνοντας και ρωτώντας ειδα οτι ειναι αυτο , οποτε βρηκα στο ebay αυτο   ή αυτο 
Λογικα και τα δυο μου κανουνε .
Ελλαδα υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρεθει αραγε ??

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τα ιδια (apo to SHT10),τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα.https://www.itead.cc/electronic-bric...ty-sensor.html
Αυτο πρεπει να ειναι https://www.skroutz.gr/s/24141855/SO...tar-48469.html

----------


## villasgeo

Μου ηρθε απο ebay και θα αλλαχτει συντομα και θα σας πω 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47987

----------

mikemtb73 (14-11-20)

----------


## Haris geo

Καλησπέρα,τελικά δουλεύει ο αφυγραντηρας με τον θερμοστάτη που αγόρασες από eBay? Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον δικό μου

----------


## villasgeo

> Καλησπέρα,τελικά δουλεύει ο αφυγραντηρας με τον θερμοστάτη που αγόρασες από eBay? Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον δικό μου



Καλημερα  , δυστηχως απουσιαζω λογο εργασιας και δεν εδχω καταφερει να τον αλλαξω ακομα

----------


## Haris geo

> Καλημερα  , δυστηχως απουσιαζω λογο εργασιας και δεν εδχω καταφερει να τον αλλαξω ακομα


καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ που μου απαντήσατε.

----------


## villasgeo

τελικα μετα απο σχεδον ενα ετος τον εβγαλα απο την αποθηκη και το αλλαξα και δουλευει και παλι

----------

Κυριακίδης (15-10-21), mikemtb73 (16-10-21), NEOMELOS (16-10-21)

----------

